# Ideas for graphics



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Got a pretty major show coming up at the end of the year so im after ideas for a new graphics scheme.
Have to retain the Pivot logo and would like to keep the orange and chrome colour cos it looks cool but there is already three or four cars here in perth that have copied the stripes EXACTLY (i mean they took a photo of the car, blew it up and reprinted the stripe in a different colour!!)

Anyway, anyone got any links to sites that could inspire me? Looking for something more American race style like the cars from Cali AutoSalon... something tough.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Here is a good place to get some ideas. This place is a local graphics/sticker guy here

http://www.ntnsgrafix.com/gall.html

I personally don't care for stickers of any kind myself, but I must say they do a good job.

I've seen this car in person. Pretty intricate work.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

what kind of stuff you looking for? i could draw you up something in photoshop or freehand or something.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

same here!, through out some ideas


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> what kind of stuff you looking for? i could draw you up something in photoshop or freehand or something.


maybe you can draw me something i could use for a tattoo, what do you think? sorry joel for goin ot on my part, but anyways, ill be searching for a site that has good graphics. hwoever you could start with the D1gp for their type of graphics.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Joel, try taking a look at the car and model site www.carandmodel.com . They have very good pictures of cars from around the States at the major shows. Hopefully that will give you some ideas. 
I really like your 180 the way it is but you gotta do what you gotta do especially when you are the trendsetter.

Troy


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Im looking to keep the same kind of colours but ive had way to many comments of 'ripping off signal stripes' which I didnt, mine were custom designed by a designer friend of mine. The problem is you get any single stripe design and its 'ripping off signal' 

I want something that wraps around the car a bit more but isnt overly complicated. Ill have a browse around the links and post some examples.

The car has already been in 2 shows the way it is and its gonna need a change for the next one. Im not doing any other mods besides turbo.
Id like to steer clear of flames or tearing designs but have something different. 
No Fast and Furious ************* graphics either! :loser:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

why not just leave it badgeless and one color?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I had that for the first show - plus im sponsored by Pivot so I need to show that


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Would you guys still have some respect for me if I did something similar to this?










:waving:


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

mm cherry blossoms! i would i think that is cool, really makes it look like a pice of art work!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Joel said:


> Would you guys still have some respect for me if I did something similar to this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better have something REALLY big under the hood that creates boost to back you up


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

hmm good point...

Ive got an SR but its not modded hugely


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

damnnn, that would be way Japanese pride right there, if your goin for that kind of thing then it would be perfect


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Check this out:

http://www.modernimage.net/html/motocar.php

Lew


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Fantastic! thanks heaps Lew!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i say go with the cherry blossoms. that would damn find on your black car all shined up. i dont think you need the power to back it up, you have enough. the cherry blossoms are a more classy, unique design as opposed to the stripes and such that make people think you are fast. just my 2cents tho.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

man things change when i'm gone to long... 

interesting Z up there and interesting link from lew...

Joel, no matter what, just don't go all F&F on us, that would just be the worst thing. And ya know, I happened to catch an Australlian ricer film called Redline. Only reason I spent $5 on it was because it had an S14 on the back. Didn't like the movie at all, but the S13 in that movie looked beautiful! my opinion is less is more... no point in goin all riced out for nothin.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

haha redline! that movie sucked ass!
Nice cars though...


----------

